# bc skiing near St. Elmo/Buena Vista?



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

That area got about 8" to 10" out of the last storm and another 6" or so last night so it should be gettin better but the warm temps had baked the shit out of it before that last storm - the under layers are rock hard - below that it is rotten.

I would not go up tincup pass - unless you have a spot in mind - the best snow is up hancock pass . Not sure of what you are looking for but about 4-6 miles up the hancock pass road there starts to be some skiable stuff. We go 10 or so miles deep but there is some stuff closer to the road up there. You can also tour up the palmroy road and probably ski something up there.


----------



## bugsvail (Sep 9, 2006)

*Thanks...a few more questions*

That's great info., RDNEK, thanks. But a few more questions...can you drive to Hancock from St. Elmo (is it plowed?) or is the road to Hancock the road you skin on? Do you catch the Hancock pass road from St. Elmo? Are there a lot of sleds up there? I don't think we will, but can you do a snowmachine tow? Do you cut off on Pomeroy road from Hancock pass road? We are all strong skiers looking for a skin and laps on a lowerish angle slope with options depending on avi conditions. Any info that you have for me will be super appreciated. You've been the best source yet...thanks a ton! Bugs


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Both tincup and hancock pass will be good - I spent the last 3 days in the area - you can access both the hancock pass and tincup pass trailhead from st elmo. Be ready for sleds they are around. 

Good luck and have fun.


----------

